# Survival Hatchet created from a prepper perspective. help fund a start-up.



## ryandesigns

The Prepper hatchet,

it's about as small and light as it can get while retaining functionality.
It has an upper guarded handle for scraping and shaving fibers needed for fire making
It also doubles as a fire steel - strong high carbon A-2 steel
it's perfect for shelter building
it can also be used as a weapon.
Convex grind for extra strength and longer edge retention.

please check it out all the details here...

PROCHNAU Edged tools - cutlery, laser cut. | RocketHub

I work professionally as a graphic designer and prop fabricator. In my spare time I come up with products, things I personally need like tools, bags, furniture, toys, you name it. I'm looking for support making my latest project more then a one-off piece kept to myself. The project is a hatchet designed from a prepper mindset. multifunctional made from top grade materials and laser cut to perfection!

help fund a start up and get a great tool!


----------



## ozo

So ryan...
you looking to send us out some for testing ?
You pay the shipping.
100 of us...field testing for you...for free?

Or.....
First post from you.....
NO HELLO.....NO HI, HOW ARE YOU......
buy my shit ????????????
Splain to me, Lucy........


----------



## ozo

Help Fund You? 
How much?
I can send you gold.......
but my wife says I have to limit it........
to $1,000,000
Will that help?


----------



## ozo

Nice angle on the blade.......
everyone has an 'angle' these days !


----------



## ryandesigns

Haha, I might have dropped in to say Hi first, hey OZO! I'm just excited to get started, I've been designing and building things for myself for years and just came across crowd source funding tools. I really think the hatchet is better then what's out there. the most standard angle these days are crappy product, outsourcing, and high prices.

I'm open to ideas, any suggestions on where to get exposure... besides Alaska.


----------



## ozo

This is as good of a place as any....to get exposure.....

Your delivery....without greetings.....will not be well received....

"Haha, I might have dropped in to say Hi first,"----ryandesigns
"Haha, I might have dropped in to say Hi first,"----ryandesigns
Ya, you might have.....
Funny......hahahaha

Turns me on !

This is not an easy theater to play.

We shall see...maybe you will be the first......to get 'a pass'.


----------



## yzingerr

im second in line for testing.


----------



## ozo

"..... besides Alaska. " ----ryandesigns

Are you prejudiced against AK ?


----------



## ozo

yzingerr said:


> im second in line for testing.


Get the prototypes rolling Ryan.........
and no laziness in shipping....
yz is only the 'second' waiting on your offer......
more, many more....will soon be along.


----------



## yzingerr

hey, ill even cover shipping to me. Im that nice of a guy!


----------



## ozo

*Get your FREE prototype..... Survival Hatchet created from a prepper perspective*

Check out Ryandesigns.......
Thread: Survival Hatchet created from a prepper perspective. help fund a start-up.
He hasn't said NO.....
and I'm sure...he needs the reviews.....


----------



## ryandesigns

I made no such offer.

Thanks for your helpful input, I've heard there's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## ozo

yzingerr said:


> hey, ill even cover shipping to me. Im that nice of a guy!


No need to spend your dollars.......
he needs the exposure!
He will gladly pay....shipping.


----------



## Denton

Crap. Another one, and I am late to the party.
There has got to be some sort of hucksters convention going on, and they've placed our site's address on the overhead.

As far as the tool is concerned, totally crappy and the design flaw is flipping obvious. Even if this wasn't some sort of plea for me to provide my bank account so that the nice Nigerian can wire me my dear lost uncle's fortune, it'd still not be worth the time.


----------



## ozo

I am ashamed Denton......
you have been late...lately....
and lately, being late, as of late,
you have missed out on some lately.
Lately, I am appalled at your tardiness.


----------



## ozo

ryandesigns said:


> I've heard there's no such thing as bad publicity.


Who from?


----------



## Denton

Again, my apologies. I shall punish myself by forcing me to stare at the blatant flaws in the crappy design of this so-called hatchet.


----------



## ryandesigns

I'm attempting to create a sound product, what is the blatant flaw? since you've glared into it you might as well provide some useful feedback.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Me too i got the shipping lol


----------



## AquaHull

I apologize for my tardiness also, I was offline for a funeral.
I offer to test the "Woodsman" design in my woods.
Heck I know lots of woodcutters that can give you an honest review, if you can stand the "Truth".
The design doesn't lend itself for strength, and I bet I can bend it or break it on some Black Oak in a couple swings.
Depending on the brittleness of the steel/alloy.


----------



## ryandesigns

its A-2 tool steal, High carbon, pretty rigged. I thought of tempering the two support points. I've been chopping 2.5" branches, really wailing on it with no ill effect but I will definitely add thickness to those points just in case, maybe also with tempering. thanks for the input.


----------



## Leon

looks better than a woodsman's pal


----------



## insatiable ONE

Leon said:


> looks better than a woodsman's pal


maybe

but
The ban Hammer still trumps it all.


----------



## Denton

No way that it is better than the Woodsman, due to the glaring flaw!


----------



## Denton

I will become part of your design team, but for a price.

Seriously. Send the cash, first.

The flaw is so obvious I can't believe you are seriously selling them for anything but wall mounting and display, and I am serious about that, too.

You can trust me. I am an established member of the board, and my opening post was not for bankrolling requests or hawking reasons.


----------



## Scotty12

I'm willing to try it out How much are they or do i test it and give you feedback? i am kind of rough on stuff. So....


----------



## ryandesigns

Scotty12 said:


> I'm willing to try it out How much are they or do i test it and give you feedback? i am kind of rough on stuff. So....


Hey Scotty, Right now I am offering them at the link below, there's a price range depending on what you want, you can get it as a kit or ready to go. I'm trying to raise funds so I can make a run to send out free to a doszen experts in return for a review, comments and suggestions for improvements. I also want to expand, create more options including a folding hatchet, knives, maybe a golok as well. Thanks for you interest, check it out...

PROCHNAU Edged tools - cutlery, laser cut. | RocketHub


----------



## yzingerr

Its good looking stuff. Pretty steep pricing, especially since it doesnt come sharpened!


----------



## ryandesigns

yzingerr said:


> Its good looking stuff. Pretty steep pricing, especially since it doesnt come sharpened!


Thanks for the complement on the aesthetics! The price is high but you wouldn't just be paying for a hatchet, it's also to help get a new company up and running. the laser cut steel is very expensive in small quantities. I also lack a few tools that will cut my processing time in half. Ideally I'll be able to offer the finished hatchet's in the $100-150 range and a standard flat grind version around $50-75.


----------

